# The effects of NO sexual life.....



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I really feel bad for this guy.......

*Warning: Link contains nudity. Not suitable for at work/eatting breakfast viewing.*

*link deleted*


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

please tell me this is fake..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHHA

but i think i got you on this one.

THIS IS THE TRUE RESULT OF NO SEXUAL LIFE:









^vibe


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

the problem with this is?

even with a very hyper sex life, men will masterbate..

why not buy something like a pocket p*ssy or the ejact to make it more pleasurable durring these masterbation "sessions"


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Peacock said:


> why not buy something like a pocket p*ssy or the ejact to make it more pleasurable durring these masterbation "sessions"


 I ONLY THINK THAT IT IS NORMAL IF THE MAN HAS NO ARMS........














OTHERWISE.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

AHHH!! I'm blind!!








I think you should put a "*Not Safe For Work*" warning on that link. In fact it's not safe for kids, small animals, or anyone trying to eat breakfast.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, i didnt expect to see that lol


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> the problem with this is?
> 
> even with a very hyper sex life, men will masterbate..
> 
> why not buy something like a pocket p*ssy or the ejact to make it more pleasurable durring these masterbation "sessions"


 lol you even know the name is that what you use


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> I really feel bad for this guy.......


somebody is going to get banned me thinks, or at least warning


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

englishman said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > the problem with this is?
> ...


 seriously.. if your allready going to spend 5 mins a day.. every day.. then why not make it worth your while?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > I really feel bad for this guy.......
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, but then I might get yelled at by a mod for thinking.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

The man using it, had a very very small weewee.:nod:


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh man thats pathetic.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Oh man thats pathetic.


 yet, your sex life isnt?

yea, right.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > I really feel bad for this guy.......
> ...


If you think that it contains nudity then i 'll remove the link


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Think? no offense but u cant miss it, not to mention Sexually Explicit content


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its a c*ck.. who gives a sh*t.

grow up.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

that thing costs 300 dollars! and it looked like guys with small cocks can only use it. I hope that guy was not fully developed lol.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Peacock said:


> its a c*ck.. who gives a sh*t.
> 
> grow up.












I love this lil waving guy.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> its a c*ck.. who gives a sh*t.
> 
> grow up.


 Settle man, he is just giving him a heads up that he might get in trouble.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> that thing costs 300 dollars! and it looked like guys with small cocks can only use it. I hope that guy was not fully developed lol.


 its worth it.. in 1 year most men will masterbate more then 300 times..

that thing will probably last 10+ years if taken care of..

its well worth it.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This one was a hard one to call, and since it was meant as a joke, I just added the warning label.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Peacock said:


> the problem with this is?
> 
> even with a very hyper sex life, men will masterbate..
> 
> why not buy something like a pocket p*ssy or the ejact to make it more pleasurable durring these masterbation "sessions"


 why not just try to be like every other guy on the fuckin planet and use your f*cking hands like god intended!?!?!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > the problem with this is?
> ...


 umm.. god is against masterbation and such sexual acts..

Why pound your c*ck with your hands when you can get the "real" feeling from a machine or toy?

also, some men have machine fetishes.. so these machines actualy give them more sexual pleasure then a woman could..


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

just get the full size sex doll howard stern has one


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

This is why you'll need 'Nude Asian pics' if you're gonna be using this product :nod:


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> This one was a hard one to call, and since it was meant as a joke, I just added the warning label.


 Yeah, and when people post a site that have a few boobies in it, made for fun too, you close it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > This one was a hard one to call, and since it was meant as a joke, I just added the warning label.
> ...


 bingo.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> etalon9100 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > This one was a hard one to call, and since it was meant as a joke, I just added the warning label.
> ...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Christ that guys the laziest guy on earth.

i can't believe you are allowed an erect c*ck becuase its a joke, but not one nipple. Its illegal to show a hard c*ck on tv, but not boobs, so it seems pfury has it the wrong way round.

Peacock do you have one, or sell them? lol it just seems you really like the idea.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Christ that guys the laziest guy on earth.
> 
> i can't believe you are allowed an erect c*ck becuase its a joke, but not one nipple. Its illegal to show a hard c*ck on tv, but not boobs, so it seems pfury has it the wrong way round.


f*cking insane if you ask me.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > This one was a hard one to call, and since it was meant as a joke, I just added the warning label.
> ...


 Good point... This should either be closed immediately, or we should get an apology for the closing of female pic posts.... Personally I just think the link should be removed immediately, its far worse than any boob pictures that have been posted.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Personally I just think the link should be removed immediately, its far worse than any boob pictures that have been posted.


 Done... All links have been deleted.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DonH said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I just think the link should be removed immediately, its far worse than any boob pictures that have been posted.
> ...


 Heeeeey get out of my forum









J/P with ya. Thanx









Sorry guys didnt know youd take it so personal over me keeping a link. I was writing a paper for school didnt really have time to do anything.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> DonH said:
> 
> 
> > Enriqo_Suavez said:
> ...


 i don't think anyone is offended or cares atall abot the link, just confused about why this link is allowed when boobs aren't.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Neal, you're cool and all but you know faaaaaar too much about these machine pussies.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

If god didn't want guys to masturbate he he owuld have made our arms shorter...anyways..this is the result of no sex life


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > DonH said:
> ...


 thats exactly it.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

timmy said:


> The man using it, had a very very small weewee.:nod:


 that's what I was thinking


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> If god didn't want guys to masturbate he he owuld have made our arms shorter...anyways..this is the result of no sex life


 umm.. here is a little information your parrents should have told you when young- there is no god.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Neal, you're cool and all but you know faaaaaar too much about these machine pussies.


 i try and educate my self on all aspects of life.. from the chemicals in hairspraw to sex machines.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Peacock said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > If god didn't want guys to masturbate he he owuld have made our arms shorter...anyways..this is the result of no sex life
> ...


 u cant prove that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 common sence dude.. common sence.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Don't say words you can't spell..


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 There's more proof against the fact than for it.

Everything that says there is a God/Religion is all heirsay.

The fact seems simple to me: The earth was formed after a large explosion, or the earth has ALWAYS been here. I'm not sure, I wasn't born back then. Life began with other matter, leading up to the creation of fishman, then turned monkeys, then turned neantherals, humans, etc etc.

We're too common to the other living species on this planet to have a God strictly for us, and he created the other living beings.

The fact is, religion was first sought out as a comfort to dying, and the scary question, "WHAT'S AFTER LIFE???". In time, this turned into a nice respectful CULT, where money could be gathered from those that took in this comfort - a small fee to accept Jesus haha. Churches were built, money fraud was to be had, and people were allowed to preach on heirsay.

It's hilarious how people believe the only real answer we've been given about life after death.. "Umm... I saw a bright light.. I felt great.. blah blah blah.". This is the same type of answer for those that have seen aliens.. "It was green, large eyes, oval head.."

I've never died. But I imagine it will be lights out, no memory, what I don't know won't hurt me. I won't know I'm dead because I can't think!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Both sides sound like sh*t.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

hyphen said:


> HAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> but i think i got you on this one.
> 
> ...


 hahah! Hyphen, you korean ***, lol! You must have a strong grudge against me that you digged up some old photos. Anyway! You post whore, I do thank you for finding the pic, I am actually saving it. Thats what happen when three guys on a friday night can't go anywhere because the whole city went out of electricity. And thats how we reacted when the power came back on! YAY, thanks for finding the picture.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ViBE said:


> *hahah! Hyphen, you korean ***, lol!*










That's fucked up, man.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHHA
> ...


 what ever dude.. you look homosexual.


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

he does kinda look gay dont matter which 1 he is in the pic :laugh:

and SURe the Lights went out huh , u had alot of time setting that up with no lights .


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > common sence dude.. common sence.
> ...


 That would keep Neal very quiet. lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

> what ever dude.. you look homosexual.





> he does kinda look gay dont matter which 1 he is in the pic
> 
> and SURe the Lights went out huh , u had alot of time setting that up with no lights .


























oh yeah, better a korean *** that can pull chicks than a homosexual flip that looks like he stepped off the boat about 2 days ago, hahahahahaha.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> a korean *** that can pull chicks


 Prove it.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

hyphen said:


> > what ever dude.. you look homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

someone pm me the link


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

wut was in the link?









it got deleted


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Your posting made me think of this


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > a korean *** that can pull chicks
> ...


 er, is that my picture on a rave website?!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

is that a hickey on my neck??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh wait, is that my name?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hrmm...i have a pimple on my forehead


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

im a stud god damnit


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> im a stud god damnit


 Man you're ugly.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hey, you told me to prove it, so i did. i may be ugly, but i get girls


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> hey, you told me to prove it, so i did. i may be ugly, but i get girls


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

You must have a huge dick.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

hAHAHahAHAHAhaHAhahaahahaha

Size Matters


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> is that a hickey on my neck??


 Nice lips on ya!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > is that a hickey on my neck??
> ...


 wanna make out?


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> etalon9100 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Nope.

Looks like she had to close her eyes.. her buzz was wearing off, huh?!


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> oh yeah, better a korean *** that can pull chicks


 But atleast you admitted you're a Korean ***...

We're all up-to-date now.

Bye


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > etalon9100 said:
> ...


mad because you've got vibe's dick in your ass? i think so









wait...you must be one of the guys in the background in vibe's pic.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

hyphen said:


> etalon9100 said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 Not at all.

I just can't stand Korean ****. They make me... sick.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

quit this sh*t u fuckin babies

take this to pm


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

etalon9100 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > etalon9100 said:
> ...


 "korean ****" lol. you're so eloquent. mad because i fucked one of your women?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Aww how cute, it went from masterbating tools to hickies on hyphen's neck.


----------

